
Daimler Throws Shade at Tesla as Truck Rivalry Heats Up - rbanffy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-21/daimler-throws-shade-at-tesla-e-trucks-plan-as-rivalry-heats-up
======
macmac
This strikes me as pretty arrogant coming from a company who has - arguably -
already lost one race to Tesla, at least from a technical perspective.

